
Patterns of Software [pdf] - norswap
https://www.dreamsongs.com/Files/PatternsOfSoftware.pdf
======
udkl
Does anyone have a summary or notes of the essay ?

~~~
norswap
I do. I planned to do a blog post about them, but here they are in raw form:
[https://1drv.ms/o/s!AvgzOToZAoXyg3ZaoL3_NtU0PMyG](https://1drv.ms/o/s!AvgzOToZAoXyg3ZaoL3_NtU0PMyG)

~~~
udkl
Thanks. Though I should point out your entire notebook is visible, not just
this particular note.

~~~
norswap
Damn. Thanks for the head's up!

I've exported it as a pdf here instead:
[https://dropfile.to/UbjJsvX](https://dropfile.to/UbjJsvX)

